# Danish Dough Whisk



## taxlady (Aug 14, 2019)

Does anyone use a Danish dough whisk? I would love to hear people's experience with them. They look weird and interesting.

Danish Dough Whisks - Lee Valley Tools

And here's a picture of what they look like.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 14, 2019)

I have one of those, and I love it!  Great for mixing the first several cups of flour into a bread dough.  I've had it for at least 25 years, and it still hadn't come apart, KOW.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 14, 2019)

Why do they call it a Danish whisk when it's made in Poland? 

  I have the 14-1/2" version, which I picked up at King Arthur Flour when we were going through Norwich, VT.  It's made in Poland, probably by the same company.  I'm not much of a baker, but it works well for slack doughs like no-knead doughs.  My pizza dough is stiffer, and I knead it by hand after mixing with a wooden spoon.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 14, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> Why do they call it a Danish whisk when it's made in Poland?
> 
> I have the 14-1/2" version, which I picked up at King Arthur Flour when we were going through Norwich, VT.  It's made in Poland, probably by the same company.  I'm not much of a baker, but it works well for slack doughs like no-knead doughs.  My pizza dough is stiffer, and I knead it by hand after mixing with a wooden spoon.


Does KAF call their whisk a Danish one now?  That's where I got mine from way back, and it was just called a dough whisk then.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 14, 2019)

Love my dough hooks.  I have two, one large; the other one about half the size.  Less stress on my hands.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 15, 2019)

I have one and use it for mixing no knead bread ingredients.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 15, 2019)

I have two as well.  Don't use the large one quite as much as the smaller but I love them.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like I'll be ordering one of those.


----------

